
Oil droplets provide a physical realization of pilot wave theories (video, 2016) - mettamage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIyTZDHuarQ
======
mgsouth
It's been refuted. [https://www.quantamagazine.org/famous-experiment-dooms-
pilot...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/famous-experiment-dooms-pilot-wave-
alternative-to-quantum-weirdness-20181011)

------
mettamage
Note: while this has been submitted before, I'm surprised there has been no
discussion about it.

